# Migration statu of babies born in Australia from overseas parents



## mazueraj (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi, my name is Julian and I am on a VET 570 subclass student visa (I think I'm not completely shure sorry). My defacto is pregnant due December and our son is going to be born in Australia. We know that kids whose parents are not Australian citizens do not have right to Australian citizenship but I don't really know much about the whole process, how to register the baby when he is born etc. I would like to know what he is entitled to, if we have any benefits or any problems, also if there are any possibilities for the baby in the future to apply for Australian citizenship and any other related situation we really appreciate any help we are kind of new here.

Thanks


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

To be honest I have no idea where you register the birth, and whether or not it's the Australian authorities who do it or your home country. I think for this sort of information you could ask the hospital staff and/or doctors, but you could also ask the office of Births, Deaths and Marriages in the state that you're currently in. Since Australian births are registered there they should know what to do. 
I would assume that you need to register the birth at the consulate of your home country. What is your nationality?

If you remain in Australia your child will be able to become an Australia citizen:
_Children born in Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens or permanent residents, automatically acquire Australian citizenship on their 10th birthday if they have lived most of their life in Australia.
_ Australian Citizenship - Current citizens

I don't know how much they mean by "most of their life", but I assume this means all the time except for small trips away, so the child would have to go to primary school in Australia.


----------

